
Why Henry Kissinger Is Wrong That AI Is “How the Enlightenment Ends” - andreyk
https://www.skynettoday.com/briefs/kissinger-ai
======
basicplus2
on a slightly different tangent.. if a small group of people successfully
develop an AI to sucessfuly perform some task such as driving vehicles.. and
it is so successful that it becomes the standard for all cars, when it makes
decisions that no one can understand, how are its actions accounted for and is
it not therefore possible that because only a limited number of people were
involved in its design that it may not (by its actions) represent what a
democratic society would normally be happy with regarding its decisions as
there has been no option for review and debate over what is important to the
majority of people and no chance for open review of the software because it is
not open source.

